# JennyÂ´s drawings



## jennymaus (Jul 4, 2007)

and some more...


----------



## LoveMyAppy (Jul 2, 2007)

Wow! Those are awesome!


----------



## jennymaus (Jul 4, 2007)

LoveMyAppy said:


> Wow! Those are awesome!




:mrgreen: Thank you !! :wink:


----------



## *Hoshi* (Mar 12, 2007)

Yea i agree these are ace! well done


----------



## jennymaus (Jul 4, 2007)

Thank you Hoshi  .
Here is something new.


----------



## giget (May 24, 2007)

there fantastic well done you should be very proud


----------



## *Hoshi* (Mar 12, 2007)

AWWWW Puddy Tat!!! =^.^= I love cats thier like my *almost* fave animal!!! have you done any other cat ones? or thort of it?


----------



## jennymaus (Jul 4, 2007)

This was my first try of drawing a cat. But i think there will follow some more next time :wink: . IÂ´m still searching for good motives.


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Those are wonderful!! The kitten one is so cute!  Do you draw professionaly?? (sp?)


----------



## jennymaus (Jul 4, 2007)

no, I do not draw professionally. I get only now and then an order to draw an animal. But it is only my hobby, not my occupation. :wink:


----------



## jennymaus (Jul 4, 2007)

And the next one.... This is a present for my friends birthday


----------



## jennymaus (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## jennymaus (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## giget (May 24, 2007)

wow they are fantastic wishicould draw that good


----------



## firelight27 (Jul 20, 2007)

These are very excellent


----------



## jennymaus (Jul 4, 2007)

firelight27 said:


> These are very excellent


THANK YOU


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

:shock: :shock: You're brilliant. Such talent.


----------



## D-izzle (Jan 20, 2007)

GOODNESS! they look like photos!!there so good


----------



## jennymaus (Jul 4, 2007)

Thank you maggymoo and D-izzle  :mrgreen: 

and the next one:


----------



## MorningDusk (Jul 25, 2007)

Just gorgeous! May I ask, what kind of colored pencils do you use?


----------



## jennymaus (Jul 4, 2007)

These are Polychromos from Faber Castell. I donÂ´t know if they are available in America :?


----------



## jennymaus (Jul 4, 2007)

Next one!.... learning by doing :lol:


----------



## ~AUSSIE SHOWJUMPER~ (Jun 4, 2007)

:shock: You have such talent, no use thanking me give a big pat on your back... Geez, you got some talent girl :wink: 

I'll show you my peice of art (not really): DON'T LAUGH


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Those are gorgeous!


Really beautiful

I love art and they are so stunning, you are very talented


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

They are all great, but the best one is the one without bridle.


----------



## jennymaus (Jul 4, 2007)

THANK YOU SO MUCH  !!

This is a Portrait of my little sister. There are some mistakes  . But she was really happy! :lol:


----------



## jennymaus (Jul 4, 2007)

.... and some more horses :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

The one of your sister is quite good, 

but oh my god I love the next one of the horses so gorgeous!


I am now tremendously jealous of you! They are great, kep em' coming!


----------



## Flickergurl15 (Aug 24, 2007)

wow those are amazing.


----------



## *Hoshi* (Mar 12, 2007)

Yea these realy are amazing! It's great that you can draw like, humans as well as horses! You have such a gift.... GIMME GIFT!!!!!!


----------

